# "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

Hallo,#h

da ich mit meiner Frage in einem anderen Thread anscheinend "offTopic" war,stelle ich die Frage hier
noch einmal.
Was sind "Edelfische" in gesetzlicher Hinsicht?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Stefan6 (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Aal,Lachs, Karpfen, Forellen, Schleie oder Zander,so kenn ich das zumindest.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Edelfische gibt es nicht, das ist eine Spezifikation von einigen Vereinsgeistesgrößen, die von Verein zu Verein und von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden ist. Normalerweise zählen da Forellen, Äschen, Karpfen, Hecht und Zander zu aber wie gesagt, diese Definition ist willkürlich.#q


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Brassen, Rotfeder, Plötze, Döbel und Aland. 
Die werden jedenfalls noch nicht künstlich erbrütet ........

oder 

wie währe es denn einmal mit den vom Aussterben bedrohten Arten wie :

Maifisch, Finte, Nordseeschnäpel, Zährte, Perlfisch und Frauennerfling ( es gibt bestimmt noch etliche mehr ) ???? 
Hallo ihr Verbände und Anglerbosse .... ????

Ansonsten stimme ich @Ulli3D bei ....

Eine rechtliche Definition gibt es nicht, sämtliche Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen sprechen nur von vom Fang verbotenen oder geschützten Arten. Schau mal. Der Aland steht beim VdsF auf der "Roten Liste", hier in den Bremer Fließgewässerngibt es ihn Massenhaft, dafür haben wir seltenst Döbel. Alles ist also relativ.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

edelfische sind die die der fischer entnimmt und viel geld mit machen kann!so heißt es bei uns im süsswasser!!!
edelfisch in der gastronomie ist zum beispiel fisch der lecker vom geschmach ist wenig gräten hat und eine wunderschöne fleischkonsistenz und farbe besitzt!
bei mir persönlich sind edelfische:zander aal wels karpfen forelle


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> *edelfische sind die die der fischer entnimmt *und viel geld mit machen kann!so heißt es bei uns im süsswasser!!!
> edelfisch in der gastronomie ist zum beispiel fisch der lecker vom geschmach ist wenig gräten hat und eine wunderschöne fleischkonsistenz und farbe besitzt!
> bei mir persönlich sind edelfische:zander aal wels karpfen forelle


 

Sorry,

aber ich glaube nicht,dass dies eine rechtliche Definition
ist.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Edelfische sind Fische die sich besonders für den menschlichen Verzehr eignen. Unedle Fische sind beispielsweise Weißfische.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Edelfische sind Fische die sich besonders für den menschlichen Verzehr eignen. *Unedle Fische sind beispielsweise Weißfische.*


 

*Da wird bestimmt noch Widerspruch kommen.*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Edelfische sind Fische die sich besonders für den menschlichen Verzehr eignen. Unedle Fische sind beispielsweise Weißfische.


 
Holla die Waldfee,

wenn ich Dich 14 Tage hungere lasse und Dir denn " unedle " Fische gebraten vorsetze, sollst mal sehen wie edel die in Deinen Augen sind. ( nur zur Info : Absolute Seltenheiten wie Perlfisch, Frauennerfling, Zährte und Zope zählen auch zu den " Weißfischen ", sind aber strengstens geschützt )

Ich empfinde es furchtbar, einen Fisch nur auf Grund seines Geschmackes und seiner Gräten zu beurteilen. Ein Brassen z.B. richtig zubereitet ist ein kulinarischer Hochgenuss, da lasse ich jeden Hecht für schwimmen ( der hat im übriegen auch sehr viele Gräten, nur der Mensch " pult " nicht gerne ).


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was sind "Edelfische" in gesetzlicher Hinsicht?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



|kopfkrat ich glaube nicht das es eine gesetzliche Definition gibt. Ich denke eher das sind die Fische die zum Verzehr den meisten Zuspruch haben und diesbezüglich höhre Preise in Fischhandel haben.


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Knispel schrieb:


> wenn ich Dich 14 Tage hungere lasse und Dir denn " unedle " Fische gebraten vorsetze, sollst mal sehen wie edel die in Deinen Augen sind. ( nur zur Info : Absolute Seltenheiten wie Perlfisch, Frauennerfling, Zährte und Zope zählen auch zu den " Weißfischen ", sind aber strengstens geschützt )



 dennoch glaube ich nicht das 1kg Brasse mehr als 1kg Steinbeisser oder Saibling kosten wird.


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Ollek schrieb:


> dennoch glaube ich nicht das 1kg Brasse mehr als 1kg Steinbeisser oder Saibling kosten wird.


 

Da muss ich Dir allerdings recht geben. 

Aber lass uns doch einmal spinnen ( das können Angler und Jäger ja besonders gut ) : 

Aus dem Brassenblut lässt sich z.B. " das " Heilmittel gegen sämtliche Krebserkrankungen gewinnen, sollst mal sehen, wie kostbar und knapp er denn wird.

( Krebs sollte mit meinem Post nicht ins " lächerliche " gezogen werden, hatte den selber im Magen und hab ihn überlebt, kann da also mitreden )


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee,
> 
> wenn ich Dich 14 Tage hungere lasse und Dir denn " unedle " Fische gebraten vorsetze, sollst mal sehen wie edel die in Deinen Augen sind.
> 
> Ich empfinde es furchtbar, einen Fisch nur auf Grund seines Geschmackes und seiner Gräten zu beurteilen. Ein Brassen z.B. richtig zubereitet ist ein kulinarischer Hochgenuss, da lasse ich jeden Hecht für schwimmen ( der hat im übriegen auch sehr viele Gräten, nur der Mensch " pult " nicht gerne ).


 
Holla die Moorfee,

das war nicht meine Meinung, sondern eine gängige Definition. Der Begriff "Edelfisch" kommt schlicht aus der Küche. Weil Edelfische für den menschlichen Verzehr besetzt werden, dürfen sie gemeinhin nicht als Köderfische benutzt werden, wobei dem Hecht oder Zander es wohl reichlich wumpe ist, wie edel seine Mahlzeit ist.

Wenn man dir nach 14 Tagen hungern einen fetten kanadischen Tauwurm vorsetzt, wirst du vermutlich auch nicht darauf verweisen, dass dieser reichlich "unedel" ist, sondern ihn dir schleunigst hinter die Kiemen ballern.

Die Diskussion ob edel oder nicht ist wohl emotional etwas überbewertet, da es dem Fisch egal ist, ob er als König, Ritter, Knappe oder Bauer am Haken hängt.

Selbstverständlich sollte man jeden Fisch mit der notwendigen Sorgfalt behandeln, ob nun Plötzenbauer oder Lachskönig, letztlich handelt es sich nur um eine kulinarische Überhöhung. Wer jemals im Wind an einer norwegischen Lachsfarm vorbeigefahren ist, wird schwerlich die Begriffe "Lachs" und "edel" assoziieren, schon eher das Wortpaar "Lachs" und "Brechreiz."

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Hier mal weiter gebohrt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veredelung_(Landwirtschaft)

Und sucht mal nach: Fischveredelung

Damit paßt das schon genau (hier nochmal): :m

Der kommt ja wohl fischereiwirtschaftlich-biologisch eher von dem Begriff ver*edeln*, nicht wahr? 
Damit sind eben Raubfische, die durch Futterfischaufnahme zu stattlichen Exemplaren heranwachsen, die "Edelfische", weil Veredler der Fischbiomasse. Relativ kleine Barsche zählen dabei zu den Futterfischen, somit keine Edelfische.

Genauso ist die Definition damit auch partiell subjektiv, je nachdem welche Raubfische noch auf der Veredelungsskala gesehen werden, Barsch und Aal sind dabei so Wackelkandidaten. Rotaugen und Karpfen können nun mal keine Edelfische sein, da interpretiert jemand etwas falsch.

Fische, die Fische veredeln, sind Raubfische!


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Ich denke, dass der Begriff leider nicht wirklich rechtlich klar und eindeutig / einheitlich definiert ist und TROTZDEM oft in rechtlichen Zusammenhängen benutzt wird!

...war auch in dem Barsch-"Edelfisch" Thread und ich denke, wenn überhaupt, dann definieren manche Vereine sich den Begriff selber und das leider immer sehr unterschiedlich!

Falls jemand meint, eine allgemeingültige rechtliche Definition gefunden zu haben, dann bitte MIT QUELLENANGABE posten!

Meinungen sind toll, aber eben keine Definition!

Also - bitte immer selber fragen: "Wo steht´s?" (im GESETZ) - bevor hier jeder seine eigene Definiton von "Edelfisch" reinschreibt!

Ich bleibe dabei, dass das Wort eine "Kunstschöpfung" ist und niemand genau weiß, was nun (im klaren rechtlichen Sinne) ein "Edelfisch" ist!

Ernie


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Fische, die Fische veredeln, sind Raubfische!



Kann nicht sein, die Renke ist kein klassischer Raubfisch sondern vorwiegend Planktonfresser wird aber dennoch im Handel als "Edelfisch" verkauft.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass das Wort eine "Kunstschöpfung" ist und niemand genau weiß, was nun (im klaren rechtlichen Sinne) ein "Edelfisch" ist!


 
Damit wirst du wohl auch recht haben. Es geht hierbei vermutlich um den Fischbestand eines Gewässers. Dieser Bestand läßt sich veredeln, wenn man "edle", also für den Verzehr und Verkauf gut geeignete Fische besetzt und "unedle" wie Brassen, Rotaugen etc. abfischt. Sicher wird jetzt der eine oder andere einwenden, dass Brassen super schmecken, das sei ihm gegönnt, aber entspricht nicht dem Geschmack der Allgemeinheit, zumindest kenne ich keinen Fischladen, der seinen Umsatz vor allem durch den Verkauf von "unedlen" Fischen macht.

Kurzum der "Edelfisch" hat einen guten Geschmack, lässt sich vielseitig zubereiten und hat nicht besonders viele Gräten.

Hecht beispielsweise würde für mich nicht dazugehören.

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal einen edlen Gravenhorster reintun, dass unedle Zeug ist mir einfach zu sauer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, die Renke ist kein klassischer Raubfisch sondern vorwiegend Planktonfresser wird aber dennoch im Handel als "Edelfisch" verkauft.


Was der Handel tut ist egal, die etikettieren schließlich alles. 
Genau deswegen ist die Renke aber nun kein Edelfisch, sondern wie Sven es nannte: Konsumfisch! :m
Bin mal gespannt ob man was eindeutiges in den Fischereiverordnungen oder Fischwirtschaft findet ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, die Renke ist kein klassischer Raubfisch sondern vorwiegend Planktonfresser wird aber dennoch im Handel als "Edelfisch" verkauft.


 

#6#6#6
Bitte weiter diskutieren,es wird interessant.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Dieses Thema und Diskussion gab es übrigens schon mal im AB:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114247


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

...aber leider auch ohne klare Lösung!

Also bleibt ein Klärungsbedarf!

E.


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

@ Det

Woher hast du die Erklärung für Edelfisch?

Basiert das auf eigene für dich erklärbare Philosophie oder ist das irgendwo anders per Definition niedergeschrieben?

Weil ich der Meinung bin das du hier eher eine für dich geltende Definition von Edelfisch niederschreibst, und die des Handels für nichtig hälst.

Nochmal ich glaube nicht das es eine Gesetzteskonforme Definition von Edelfisch gibt sondern es sich vielmehr auf ein Handelsynonym bezieht dessen Ziel es ist besonders Hochwertige bzw. Schmackhafte bzw. leicht zu verarbeitende (Grätenarme) Fische aufzuwerten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Die hier definieren sich das einfach |gr:#d, meinen aber ihre Salmoniden, alle durcheinander:

Fangzahl
Art. 9.
1 Die Fangzahl ist je Patentinhaber auf sechs Edelfische im Tag beschränkt.
2 Als Edelfische gelten Forellen, Äschen und Felchen.

http://www.gallex.ch/gallex/8/fs854.331.html


----------



## Blauzahn (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Servus,
die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis, da es um eine *vermeintliche* Definition geht, die es so nicht gibt.

Als Anhaltspunkt und um zur Disskussion noch etwas "Futter" zu liefern etwas Lesestoff,
welcher hier -> http://www.lebensmittellexikon.de/f0000210.php
zu finden ist und sich am Anfang mit einer Unterteilung befasst.

Im übrigen sehe ich die Thematik ähnlich wie hier schon stellenweise angeklungen. 
Unsere Klassifizierungen beruhen auf Vorlieben und Mutmaßungen und haben nicht im geringsten etwas mit Diskussionswürdigen Grundsätzen zu tun.
Verstehe auch nicht warum das so aufgebauscht wird...
auch in Kenntnis des "Wasserunkraut-Threads" von Thomas..

Und schlußendlich noch ein Denkanstoß.
Vor der Sportanglerei diente unseren Vorfahren der Fisch als Nahrung und Broterwerb und die Jungs wußten damals schon was schmeckt und haben sicherlich einen Fisch für "edler" befunden als den anderen, aber darum sollte es heute nicht mehr gehen.

René


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Det
> Woher hast du die Erklärung für Edelfisch?


Ich habe doch gerade die Definition für Veredelungswirtschaft, und darunter fällt auch *Fischveredelung*swirtschaft, aufgeführt.
Dass eine Fischveredelung Fische zu Fische veredelt, ist es doch ganz naheliegend, und natürlich von mir interpretiert. 
Denn wenn jedes Futter veredelt würde, wäre es erstens keine Fischveredelung und zweitens wären dann alle Fische Futterveredelungsfische, egal mit was sie sich ernähren und gefüttert werden. Damit wäre der Begriff Edelfisch ad absurdum geführt, wenn jeder verkaufte Fisch somit ein Edelfisch wäre. 
Der (land/teich)wirtschaftliche Begriff Veredelungswirtschaft ist aber nun eindeutig.



> Nochmal ich glaube nicht das es eine Gesetzteskonforme Definition von Edelfisch gibt sondern es sich vielmehr auf ein Handelsynonym bezieht dessen Ziel es ist besonders Hochwertige bzw. Schmackhafte bzw. leicht zu verarbeitende Grätenarm) Fische aufzuwerten.


Das wird wohl auch stimmen, die Beispiele zeigen das klar.
Ob das aber fischereiwirtschaftlich richtig ist, das bezweifel ich einfach, s.o. :m


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gerade die Definition für Veredelungswirtschaft, und darunter fällt auch *Fischveredelung*swirtschaft, aufgeführt.
> Dass eine Fischveredelung Fische zu Fische veredelt, ist es doch ganz naheliegend, und natürlich von mir interpretiert.



Interressant sicherlich, aber:



> Als *Veredelung* wird in der Landwirtschaft die Umwandlung von pflanzlichen Produkten in höherwertige Tierprodukte bezeichnet.



Ist dann aber der von dir ausgeschlossene Karpfen bzw. sogar Zuchtkarpfen nicht doch ein Edelfisch nach dieser Definition?

Ich bin eher der Meinung das der klassische Edelfisch der ist der ganz einfach am besten schmeckt und daher von den meisten geschätzt und nachgefragt wird.  Diese Definitionen sind dann aber auch weltweit unterschiedlich auslegbar.

Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht gehört habe das der Hering ein Edelfisch ist obwohl hier unbestritten minderwertiges Plankton in höherwertiges Eiweiss veredelt und durch den Endverbraucher nachgefragt wird.

Egal Edel hin wie her muss jetzt los goldgelb veredeltes Quellwasser zu mir nehmen #g


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Wenn man mal ein bisschen Googelt, findet man zwar keine allumfassende Lösung, aber doch eine gewisse Richtung.

Fischereiwirtschaftlich werden meist solche Fische als Edelfische eingestuft, die einen hohen Verkaufswert als Speisefisch erzielen.

In der Gastronomie solche, die einen besonders hohen Speisewert haben, also als besonders delikat gelten. Darunter fallen auch Meeresfische.

In der Angelfischerei sind es die Arten, die man als besonders wertvoll erachtet. So zählen z.B. in einem Salmonigengewässer alle Forellenarten als Edelfisch, ein Hecht oft als Schadfisch. In einem anderen werden Hechte als Edelfische bezeichnet.

Im Grunde ist das alles subjektiver Quark und beruht auf wirtschaftlichen, kulinarischen, oder anglerischen Vorlieben.

Es liegt halt viel im Auge, Portemonnaie oder der Zunge des Betrachters.


----------



## Fischpaule (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Moin
Eine direkte Definition ist mir über das Thema in den entsprechenden Fachzeitschriften noch nicht ins Auge gefallen aber in der Berufsfischerei wird diese Bezeichnung für Fische verwendet, die, wie Ralle24 schon beschrieben hat, einen guten Marktwert haben und sich somit eine Biomanipulation (u.a.Besatz) zur Förderung der Bestände lohnt.
Aus fischereilicher Sicht, wäre also Fischunkraut oder wie man doch besser sagen sollte, Wildfische, dementsprechend Fische, die den geförderten Fischen entweder "nur" als Nahrung dienen oder sogar deren Nahrungskonkurrenten sind und somit als unerwünscht angesehen werden.

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Gut machen wir einen Rundumschlag: :m



Ollek schrieb:


> Ist dann aber der von dir ausgeschlossene Karpfen bzw. sogar Zuchtkarpfen nicht doch ein Edelfisch nach dieser Definition?


1. Karpfen etc. sind *Futterveredlung*sfische.

2. Wirtschaftliche bedeutende Raubfische, also die Schnittmenge von Raubfischen und Fleisch-bedeutsamen (groß,eßbar,verkaufbar) Fischen sind *Fischveredelung*sfische, weil sie die Futterfische zu höherwertigem Fleisch veredeln.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Eine direkte Definition ist mir über das Thema in den entsprechenden Fachzeitschriften noch nicht ins Auge gefallen aber in der Berufsfischerei wird diese Bezeichnung für Fische verwendet, die, wie Ralle24 schon beschrieben hat, einen guten Marktwert haben und sich somit eine Biomanipulation (u.a.Besatz) zur Förderung der Bestände lohnt.


3. Das sind also *fischereiwirtschaftliche Edelfische*.

"Als Edelfische gelten Forellen, Äschen und Felchen."
4. Das sind z.B. *fischereirechtliche Edelfische*, die in der entsprechenden Satzung oder Verordnung per Auflistung festgelegt werden, ja wie wir sehen sogar festgelegt werden müssen! :m



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das alles subjektiver Quark und beruht auf wirtschaftlichen, kulinarischen, oder anglerischen Vorlieben.
> 
> Es liegt halt viel im Auge, Portemonnaie oder der Zunge des Betrachters.


Damit ist dieser Begriff *Edelfisch* dann objektiv undefiniert, also subjektiver Quark wie Ralle schreibt, damit ziemlich daneben.




> Egal Edel hin wie her muss jetzt los goldgelb veredeltes Quellwasser zu mir nehmen #g


Solche Wasserveredelung hat auch große Klasse, sogar allerbeste ! #6   #g #g *Prost*


----------



## Fischpaule (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> G
> 
> 1. Karpfen etc. sind *Futterveredlung*sfische.
> 
> ...



Ganz so würde ich das nicht sehen, da sich die Fischarten in den einzelnen Bereichen überschneiden - es sollte doch eher die Frage sein, ob man den Begriff nicht nur gewässerspezifisch betrachten kann - denn das, was in einem Gewässer erwünscht ist, kann in einem anderen Gewässer unerwünscht sein....

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Edelfische ist eine Worterfindung wie Seelachs,Lachsforelle oder Schleiforelle,Ziel ist nur den Marktwert einiger Fische zu erhöhen/bzw. Fische die man so bekommt, in Verruf zu bringen.
Nicht alles muß gesetzlich geregelt sein.


----------



## Fischpaule (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Edelfische ist eine Worterfindung wie Seelachs,Lachsforelle oder Schleiforelle,Ziel ist nur den Marktwert einiger Fische zu erhöhen/bzw. Fische die man so bekommt, in Verruf zu bringen.
> Nicht alles muß gesetzlich geregelt sein.



So fast jedes Wort ist doch eine Erfindung, außer vielleicht die Bezeichnung der Paar Tiere, die ihren Namen rufen |rolleyes :m

...und es scheint nunmal in uns drin zu stecken, alles in Kategorien ordnen zu wollen...

Was übrigens den Begriff Lachsforelle angeht, so tauchte der schon vor 80 Jahren auf und wurde in einigen Gebieten für besonders große Forellen und Saiblinge verwendet...

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Edelfische ist eine Worterfindung wie Seelachs,Lachsforelle oder Schleiforelle,Ziel ist nur den Marktwert einiger Fische zu erhöhen/bzw. Fische die man so bekommt, in Verruf zu bringen.
> *Nicht alles muß gesetzlich geregelt sein.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gardenfly (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Doch,der Beriff Edelfisch soll dort sagen das die Fische die teuer besetzt wurden (oder deren Besatz viel Geld kostet) im Fang reglementiert wurden.


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



> Wenn auf einem Fischereierlaubnisschein steht,dass
> Edelfische als Köder verboten sind,dann kann das nichts mit dem Marktwert der Tiere zu tun haben.



Warum nicht?  Wenn der Edelfisch (z.B Forelle) als Köder erlaubt wäre an einer z.B. *kleinen* Salmonidenstrecke die sich nicht selbständig reproduzieren könnte und stets auf Besatz angewiesen ist würde diese Strecke mit Sicherheit auf Früher oder Später an Marktwert verlieren.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Der Begriff "Edelfisch" ist natürlich subjektiv, deshalb finde ich den Vorschlag zur Orientierung an die gewässerabhängigen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße auch sehr interessant.

Im Baggersee ist der Hecht selbstverständlich ein Edelfisch (da Schonzeit und Mindestmaß) im Forellenbach das komplette Gegenteil (Entnahmepflicht).

Ein Barsch ist für mich auf gar keinen Fall ein Edelfisch, obwohl mich der Fang meines 46ers deutlich mehr begeistert hat als der des 30 pfündigen Karpfens. Ich habe den Barsch eben nie mit der Bezeichnung Edelfisch kennen gelernt, obwohl er mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch ist. Er ist eben zu allgegenwärtig und im Durchschnitt zu klein.

Ich plädiere also nicht für eine Abschaffung oder einer festen Definition dieses Begriffes, sondern einfach nur dass eben kurz und knapp auf der Tageskarte vermerkt ist was denn nun als Edelfisch gilt und was nicht, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.

Ich finde es übrigens erstaunlich, dass einige so empört darüber sind dass ein Fisch als "edler" bezeichnet wird als der andere. Natürlich wird er das. Wer den Stichling in die gleiche Kategorie steckt wie den Lachs, sollte sich fragen ob er das Stiefmütterchen in die selbe Kategorie wie die Orchidee oder die Wanderratte in die selbe Kategorie wie den Hirsch steckt. Menschen neigen dazu den Dingen Wert zuzuschreiben. Der Wert schwankt je nach Verwendungszweck der Sache, aber er wird immer unbewusst eingeschätzt.

Ich jedenfalls würde mich mehr über den Dickbarsch als über einen gleich großen Brassen freuen, da Brassen in der 50er-Klasse hier nichts besonderes sind und dem Barsch zudem in Fleischqualität, Kampfeskraft und Optik nachsteht.


----------



## Ollek (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

|rolleyes Da es scheinbar keine allgemein gültige Definition des Begriffes Edelfisch gibt so gibt es diese aber für Holz bzw. "Edelholz". Und ich denke man kann diese Aussage auch unabhängig über Landwirtschaftliche Zuchtveredelung 1:1 auf z.B. Wildlebene oder gezüchtete "Edelfische" anwenden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edelholz



> Als *Edelholz* wird Holz bezeichnet, dass sich durch eine schöne und ausdrucksvolle Farbgebung, markante Farbkontraste, erstaunliche Maserungen, und andere Auffälligkeiten gegenüber "normal" aussehendem Holz besonders hervorhebt. Andere Besonderheiten können ein hohes Gewicht oder eine hohe Dichte, besondere Resistenz gegen Schädlingsbefall, seltenes Vorkommen, *hoher Wert oder eine hohe subjektive Wertschätzung sein.*


|kopfkratMan müsste nur den Begriff Edelholz durch Fisch ersetzen und die besonderen Eigenschaften des Holzes durch die besondere Bedeutung des Fisches.

z.B. Hochwertiges Eiweiss, Grätenarm, Geschmack, Vorkommen etc...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Ich denke, da können wir lange drüber diskutieren. Und selbst wenn es uns gelingen sollte hier eine einheitliche Definition zu finden, hätte die außerhalb des Forums keine Bedeutung.

Sehr unglücklich finde ich, wenn auf Erlaubniskarten die Verwendung von  "Edelfischen" als Köder eingeschränkt wird. Woher weiß der Urlaubsangler, was der Vereinsvorstand am Urlaubsort darunter versteht. Zudem ist in vielen Bundesländern die Verwendung von Fischen die ein Schonmaß haben / und oder einer Schonzeit unterliegen per Landesfischereigesetz eh´verboten.
Weiter hat die Rotfeder m.W. in Hessen Schonmaß. Ist sie jetzt ein Edelfisch ? Und da gibt es noch weitere Beispiele. 
Will heißen, in einem BL hat eine Art Schonmaß/zeit, in einem anderen nicht. Da haben wir quasi regionale Edelfischsorten ?

Das führt mich direkt zu der Frage, für wen diese Definition überhaupt von Belang ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, da können wir lange drüber diskutieren. Und selbst wenn es uns gelingen sollte hier eine einheitliche Definition zu finden, hätte die außerhalb des Forums keine Bedeutung.
> 
> Sehr unglücklich finde ich, wenn auf Erlaubniskarten die Verwendung von "Edelfischen" als Köder eingeschränkt wird. Woher weiß der Urlaubsangler, was der Vereinsvorstand am Urlaubsort darunter versteht. Zudem ist in vielen Bundesländern die Verwendung von Fischen die ein Schonmaß haben / und oder einer Schonzeit unterliegen per Landesfischereigesetz eh´verboten.
> Weiter hat die Rotfeder m.W. in Hessen Schonmaß. Ist sie jetzt ein Edelfisch ? Und da gibt es noch weitere Beispiele.
> ...


 

Für mich war sie damals von Belang,da ich mit dem Rotauge
als Köderfische in die braune Masse gegriffen hatte.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## captain-sparrow (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

#h zusammen,

ich glaube mal etwas darüber gelesen zu haben, kann aber die Quelle leider nicht nennen.

Danach kommt der Begriff Edelfisch (wie so vieles) von unseren Urvätern.

Im Mittelalter oder Frühzeit, so genau weiß ich es nicht mehr, legte der Gutsbesitzer fest welche Fische ihm vorbehalten sind.
So durfte das allgemeine Volk nur solche Fische behalten und essen, die dem "Edlen Herrn, Edlen Geselschaft usw." nicht schmeckten.

Gewöhnlich waren dann die "Edelfische" die wohlschmeckenden Fische wie Zander, Lachs usw.
Natürlich konnte das von Region zu Region variieren, weil die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich waren bzw. der Fischbestand variierte im Bestand bzw. der vorkommenden Arten.

So ergab es sich im Laufe der Jahrhunderte dass es Fisch gab, den sich ein Bauer nicht leisten konnte, unerschwinglich war und nur den Wohlhabenden vorbehalten blieb. Lange bis ins 20 Jahrhundert blieb das so. Selbst unsere Eltern konnte sich noch lange nicht Lachs leisten. Vielleicht ab 1960/1970 aufwärts ändert sich das zwar aber der Begriff ist geblieben.

So verwundert es nicht, das auch heute noch die sogenannten "Machtinhaber" wie Vereinsvorstände, Bürokraten gerne diesen Begriff verwenden weil es Macht demonstriert und er der Sache eine Gewichtigkeit verleiht.
Der Ursprung symbolisiert "Edelfisch" mit den Werten: wertvoll, gutschmeckend, den Oberen vorbehalten usw.
Heute verwendet die Industrie diese Werte immer noch und so bleibt der Begriff "Edelfisch" immer noch mit den gleichen Werten behaftet und das interpretiert jeder anders.
Und Wichtigtuer benutzen diesen Begriff natürlich genauso gerne. Verbinden Sie doch damit, "das Sie zu den Oberen gehören" und diesen begriff benutzen dürfen bzw. bestimmen was ein Edelfisch ist".
Der Mensch ändert sich nie.

Betrachtet man die gesamte Welt, gelten wohl die meisten Tiere als Edel, denn welche Art ist nicht vom Menschen bedroht oder gar zum Aussterben verdonnert.

So sollte man vielleicht generell von Edelfischen sprechen, wer weiß wie lange wir sie noch haben.
Aber ein Problem würde ich aus dem Begriff nicht machen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Gesetze und VO von allen Bundesländern durchgeschaut, nur zur Sicherheit mal im sächsischen geblättert, dort taucht verständlicher Weise nirgendes der Begriff Edelfisch auf, sondern immer der Name des Fisches oder alternativ die Art ( z.B Salmoniden) Hier müßte der Begriff aber definiert sein.
Also Umkehrschluss, eine für Angler rechtlich verbindliche Defintion Edelfisch ist nach meiner Meinung nicht existent. Leider findet man den Begriff aber wohl in von Gesetzen/ VO abgeleiteten Unterlagen der Angelverbände Fischreiverpächter etc., wie hier teilweise geschrieben wird. Und dort beginnt dann das Problem der großen regionalen Unterschiede ( Fragt mal eine Meeresangeler und oder Norwegenfahrer oder den Kleinseeangler oder Fliegenfischer, was die darunter verstehen) Jeder versteht darunter etwas anderes.
Meine Meinung : als Angler sollte man den Begriff nicht verwenden. Was die Lebensmittelindustrie macht, ist ihre Sache.
Gruß A.


----------



## Parasol (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Gesetze und VO von allen Bundesländern durchgeschaut, nur zur Sicherheit mal im sächsischen geblättert, dort taucht verständlicher Weise nirgendes der Begriff Edelfisch auf, sondern immer der Name des Fisches oder alternativ die Art ( z.B Salmoniden) Hier müßte der Begriff aber definiert sein.
> Also Umkehrschluss, eine für Angler rechtlich verbindliche Defintion Edelfisch ist nach meiner Meinung nicht existent. Leider findet man den Begriff aber wohl in von Gesetzen/ VO abgeleiteten Unterlagen der Angelverbände Fischreiverpächter etc., wie hier teilweise geschrieben wird. Und dort beginnt dann das Problem der großen regionalen Unterschiede ( Fragt mal eine Meeresangeler und oder Norwegenfahrer oder den Kleinseeangler oder Fliegenfischer, was die darunter verstehen) Jeder versteht darunter etwas anderes.
> Meine Meinung : als Angler sollte man den Begriff nicht verwenden. Was die Lebensmittelindustrie macht, ist ihre Sache.
> Gruß A.



Hallo 996,

ich sehe das ebenso. Eine "gesetzliche" Devinition von Edelfisch gibt es nicht. Der Rahmen dafür ist von Gourmets und Küchenchefs festgelegt und m.E. offen. Die Fischindustrie sieht den Begriff auch regional etwas unterschiedlich.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Schlimmer ist die Behandlung einiger Angler(größtenteils Ältere /politisch verwirrte) mit Nichtedelfischen,werden die auf ihr tun angesprochen haben die keinerlei Unrechtsbewustsein .


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo 996,
> 
> ich sehe das ebenso. *Eine "gesetzliche" Devinition von Edelfisch gibt es nicht.* Der Rahmen dafür ist von Gourmets und Küchenchefs festgelegt und m.E. offen. Die Fischindustrie sieht den Begriff auch regional etwas unterschiedlich.


 


*Also kann ich bedenkenlos mit einer Forelle als Köder*
*auf Hechte angeln?*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

@j.breithardt
Achtung : Fischreirecht ist Landesrecht, da musst Du nochmal bei dir nachlesen
Auf die Schnelle habe ich zumindest in SächsFischVO keine Einschränkung auf eine bestimmte Fischart gefunden.
Einschränkungen ergeben sich meines Erachtens aus angrenzenden Regelungen ( der Fsich muss aus dem Gewässer stammen, Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc.)
Wenn Forelle aus dem Teich stammt, Mindestmass und keine Schonzeit hat, tot muss er auch sein ( der Fisch) und nicht in irgendeiner Satzung etc. des Fischreirechtsinhabers was anderes steht würde ich denken: ja (sonst dürfte man in Bayern doch zum Schleppen keine Renken nehmen, so stehts zumindes, wenn ich mich recht erinnere in einer Abgelzeitung; oder liege ich hier falsch)
Grúß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Also kann ich bedenkenlos mit einer Forelle als Köder*
> *auf Hechte angeln?*
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Nein, kannst Du nicht. Zumindest nicht in NRW und einigen anderen BL. Du hast doch mein letztes posting weiter oben zitiert. Da hatt ich´s reingeschrieben. 

*Zitat:* Zudem ist in vielen Bundesländern die Verwendung von Fischen die ein Schonmaß haben / und oder einer Schonzeit unterliegen per Landesfischereigesetz eh´verboten.


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

@ Ralle
NRW/ Fischereiverordnung
§8 die nicht in § 1 bis 3 genannten Arten, dann dürfte nach meiner Meinung z.B. die Regenbogenforelle aus stehenden Gewässern verwendet werden, die ist in §1 bis 3 nicht erwähnt.
Nur was versteht man in NRW unter "feilbieten" für mich hat das was mit verkaufen etc. zu tun und nicht mit an den Haken hängen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Epinephrin (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Moin Mädelz,

Gesetzliche Definition "Edelfisch" gibt es schonmal gernicht,da ein Gesetz/Verordnung niemandem Vorschreiben kann,was der Mensch zu denken hat.Es gibt lediglich vor was man(n)/Frau darf und was nicht.

In der Gastronomie wird der Edelfisch wie folgt definiert:

Als sogenannte "Edelfische" werden im Allgemeinen die überwiegend im Süßwasser vorkommenden, hochwertigen Speisefische unserer Regionen bezeichnet. Dieser Sammelbegriff steht u.a. für Lachs, Karpfen, Forellen, Schleie oder Zander.

z.B. Karpfen/Forellen/Aale/Zander/Lachs ...  sind Fische mit einem sehr hochwertigen verwertbaren Nahrungswert. Diese Fische stehen für eine ausgezeichnete Verwertungsqualität. Genau aus diesen Gründen nennt man sie Edelfische.


Desweiteren stammt der Begriff "Edelfisch(e)" eigentlich Ursprünglich von der Familie der Forellenfische ab, da das Fliegenfischen zu beginn seiner zeit unteranderem auch aufgrund der damaligen Kostenintensität fast ausschliesslich dem Adel gegönnt war, der der meinug war eleganter und gezielter fischen zu wollen, als normalsterbliche und Anfangs lediglich auf Lachs und Forelle mit Fliegen gefischt wurde.

--->Die Familie der Forellenfische (Salmonidae), auch Salmoniden, Lachsfische oder Edelfische genannt, umfasst zahlreiche Gattungen und Arten beliebter Speisefische, wie Lachse, Forellen, Renken, Äschen. Sie ist die einzige Familie der Lachsartigen (Salmoniformes) und wird in die drei Unterfamilien Coregoninae, Salmoninae und Thymallinae unterteilt.

Weshalb man in zahlreichen Enzyklopädien auch meist nur oder als Unterbegriff auf Die Familie der Forellenfische stösst.

Soweit mein Wissen zu dem Thema "Edelfische"

Da aber das Fliegenfischen mit der Zeit immer Populärer wird, und nichtmehr nur das Ziel des Ursprünglichen Adels verfolgt, wird sich dieses lediglich noch auf die Regional/National gesehenen Speisefische beziehen.

Schöne Grüsse aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt vor den Toren Hamburchs :m:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> #h zusammen,
> 
> ich glaube mal etwas darüber gelesen zu haben, kann aber die Quelle leider nicht nennen.
> 
> ...


 
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.bin selber fischwirt mit einem fischgeschäft der teiche von einem angrenzendem gutsherrn gepachtet hat.edelfisch definiert sich daraus das mönche und gutsbesitzer früher bestimmte fischarten für das edelvolk gezüchtet haben,dazu zählte übrigens vor ca 1890 nicht die regenbogenforelle,sondern eher karpfen,hecht und zander.
gruß
thorsten


----------



## The Gnom (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Ich denke die definition eines Edelfisches ist genau so Personenabhängig wie von Unkraut.

Denn was dem einen Edel erscheint ist für den anderen nichts besonderes.
Ich denke es liegt an der Wertschätzung der einzelnen Person was als edel erachtet wird und was nicht.
In China wird man beispielsweise wieder ganze andere Wertschätzungen haben als hier.

Das einzige Problem was ich darin sehe ist dass viele Vereine, darunter auch meiner für Ihre Mitglieder Fangbegrenzungen setzen.

So heisst es in meinem Verein beispielsweise dass man nicht mehr wie 5 Edelfische die Eoche fangen darf. Allerdings steht in dem Schreiben nirgendwo was als Edelfisch interprätiert wird.
So würden für mich persönlich z.B. Karpfen ganz sicher nicht als Edelfische gelten, da ich diese persönlich überhaupt nicht mag und kaum bis gar nicht Verzehre.
Ich möchte allerdings Wetten dass der Großteil meines Vereins dies anders sieht.
Für mich zählen hingegen jegliche Art von Raubfischen zu den Edelfischen, da diese einfach Gräten hin oder her hervorragend schmecken ohne dass ich sie erst eine Woche oder länger in sauberem Wasser hältern muss bis sie nicht mehr nach moder schmecken.

Daher wird das ganze immer eine definitionssache bleiben, denn was für den einen ein Unkraut ist für den anderen eine Blume oder Salat und was für den einen ein Edelfisch ist für den anderen ein Schadfisch oder ungenießbar.

Und vom Angler selbst her kann diese definition nicht kommen, denn zumindest mir ist es völlig egal was da unten an der Angel hängt und mir meinen Kampf liefert, lediglich die anschließenden Verwerter und sei es ich selbst können einen definition zwischen edel und unedel vornehmen.

MfG

Christian


----------



## lausi97 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

ausserdem finde ich diese ganze disskusion,ob edelfisch oder nicht unsinnig.hier schreibt zum beispiel einer,das barsche keine solcher fische sind,das würden die bodenseefischer aber anders sehen.genau wie die brassen,die sind in süddeutschland bedeutend besser am markt vertreten als forellen.
apropo forellen,hier vertritt auch einer die meinung das diese vom lachs abstammen,also zu den SALMOniden gehören,das stimmt so nicht.genau wie die LACHSforelle,was eine reine vermarktungsbezeichnung ist,und anfang der 80er erst so richtig auf den markt kam.
greetz


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

was? Forellen sind keine Salmoniden?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ausserdem finde ich diese ganze disskusion,ob edelfisch oder nicht unsinnig.hier schreibt zum beispiel einer,das barsche keine solcher fische sind,das würden die bodenseefischer aber anders sehen.genau wie die brassen,die sind in süddeutschland bedeutend besser am markt vertreten als forellen.*apropo forellen,hier *
> *vertritt auch einer die meinung das diese vom lachs abstammen,also zu den SALMOniden gehören,das stimmt so nicht*.genau wie die LACHSforelle,was eine reine vermarktungsbezeichnung ist,und anfang der 80er erst so richtig auf den markt kam.
> greetz


 


Dann liefere bitte die Erklärung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ausserdem finde ich diese ganze disskusion,ob edelfisch oder nicht unsinnig.hier schreibt zum beispiel einer,das barsche keine solcher fische sind,das würden die bodenseefischer aber anders sehen.genau wie die brassen,die sind in süddeutschland bedeutend besser am markt vertreten als forellen.



Sicher haben die dort einen höheren Marktwert als vielleicht in anderen Gebieten aber dennoch sind sie da Massenfische und werden keineswegs speziell mit Maßnahmen gefördert..



> apropo forellen,hier vertritt auch einer die meinung das diese vom lachs abstammen,also zu den SALMOniden gehören,das stimmt so nicht.genau wie die LACHSforelle,was eine reine vermarktungsbezeichnung ist,und anfang der 80er erst so richtig auf den markt kam.
> greetz


, ich glaube, da bringst du etwas mächtig durcheinander...


#h


----------



## Ollek (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> apropo forellen,hier vertritt auch einer die meinung das diese vom lachs abstammen,also zu den SALMOniden gehören,das stimmt so nicht.genau wie die LACHSforelle,was eine reine vermarktungsbezeichnung ist,und anfang der 80er erst so richtig auf den markt kam.
> greetz








  so einfach kommste da jetzt nicht raus, erklär mal


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2008)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> NRW/ Fischereiverordnung
> §8 die nicht in § 1 bis 3 genannten Arten, dann dürfte nach meiner Meinung z.B. die Regenbogenforelle aus stehenden Gewässern verwendet werden, die ist in §1 bis 3 nicht erwähnt.
> Nur was versteht man in NRW unter "feilbieten" für mich hat das was mit verkaufen etc. zu tun und nicht mit an den Haken hängen.
> Gruß A.



Streng genommen hast Du Recht. Allerdings dürfen in NRW nur Köderfische benutzt werden, die aus dem gleichen Gewässer stammen. Da scheitert es dann daran, dass es auch in stehenden Gewässern zumeist ein Mindestmaß gibt. Man dürfte allerdings streng genommen in einem stehenden Gewässer eine dort gefangene maßige Regenbogenforelle als Köderfisch verwenden. 
Feilbieten heißt zum Verkauf anbieten. Das dürfen aber nur Berufsfischer. Nicht der Angler.


----------



## lausi97 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

Sorry,aber hatte keine zeit deswegen jetzt erst.
Früher war man der meinung,die Regenbogenforelle stammt vom Atlantischem Lachs(Salmo Salar),daher der lateinische Name Salmo Gaidneri,woraus man ableiten könnte das sie miteinnander verwandt sind.Tatsächlich stammt sie vom Pazifischem Lachs,daher der lat.name Oncorhynchus mykiss.Jaja jetz werden einige sagen Lachs ist Lachs.Aber mein Beitrag von oben bezog sich auf die LACHSFORELLE,was nachweißlich ein durch BETECAROTIN gefütterte große,erst ab 1,2 -1,5-kg,Regenbogenforelle ist.
lausi


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: "Edelfische",wer kennt die rechtliche Definition?*

edelfische nach dem gesetz gibt es nicht.
und wenn wie hier geschrieben,daß einige vereine in ihren regeln so ein quatsch anführen wie

"es dürfen pro tag die anzahl x edelfische entnommen werden oder edelfische dürfen nicht als köderfische verwendet werden"

dann sieht man, daß die leute keine ahnung haben oder sich keine gedanken darüber machen,welche regeln sie erlassen.
irgendwas läuft dort quer.
warum werden solche "regeln" nicht geändert wo ist da das problem?

antonio


----------

